# R3 wheel/tire clearance



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Will the 2014 r3 frame accommodate 25mm wheels like Smart enve and reynolds assaults etc w/25 mm tires or more? Wider is the trend, just wonder if frame manufacturers are taking this into account.
Thanks!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I run 25 conti 4000s on my 2012 with no issues, but no idea on rim width and how much that affects things. So unless they make the new ones narrower...


----------

